# Bocs



## pizzakid

So I was watching an American movie with Hungarian subtitles and when one of the characters said 'Sorry', all the subtitles said was 'Bòcs'...but shouldn't it be 'Bocsanat'? I know there is a small chance that they might have made a mistake, but is it slang?


----------



## Rolley

Hello!

First of all it's "bocs" with short vowel sound.
I wouldn't say it's a slang. If you ask for forgiveness there is no place for slang I think. I'd rather say it's more confidental. To your friends the use of this shorter form is more common, I use it most of the cases. When I say "bocsánat" I really made something terrible.  Bocsánat is rather a formal word. If you bump someone on a tram you say that, or Elnézést! Pardon!  If you accidentally hit your opponent with the ball during football, you say:  Bocs! Bocsi! Bocsesz! If it really hurts him, you may add something to comfort him, but bocsánat is too formal to use between friends.


----------



## pizzakid

Hmm, well that is a good point, thanks for the correction, and the alternatives were interesting Thanks for your help!


----------

